# Can you eat honey while pregnant?



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

I didn't want to hijack the sleep thread so I opened up a new one. Can you really not eat honey while pg? I had never heard of that before







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

I know it's not safe to feed infants under the age of one year honey because of bacteria contained within the honey and their developing immune systems, but I found these links that indicate honey is safe for pregnant women.

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/43/3606_275

http://www.drgreene.com/21_1476.html

http://www.parentsplace.com/expert/n...105661,00.html

You can do a google search for "honey" + "pregnant" for more resources.

warmly,
claudia


----------



## adventuregirl (Nov 22, 2002)

I haven't heard this, I am eating honey. Why wouldn't you want to eat it in pg? I know you don't want to give honey to young children, but in pregnancy? Someone, let us in on the deal.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

Here's a good link about
honey in pregnancy
nevermind, it was just cited above!


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

I was wondering what the deal was too:LOL Maybe the person who said that just thought that pg women shouldn't eat honey because you can't feed it to babies under 1 yr. I'm glad it's okay to eat!


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

You can't feed it to infants under one year b/c of the risk of infant botulism. After one year of age their immune systems are advanced enough that this in no longer a concern.

Obviously a fully grown adult is not at risk for it-seems like your immune system would kick it before it got to baby...


----------

